# Ideas for cool signatures?



## Andi (Aug 30, 2005)

...you know the ones that appear on the bottom of each post here on MuT. I noticed Laura and Lilyindavis have their names in sparkly letters (from tonitags I think). I LOVE THOSE!!!

does anyone know a website where I can find things like that? I love the tonitags things but since Laura and Lily already have them I donÂ´t wanna steal their idea






oh and I just read you have to become a member on this site to get the signature, right?

and guys, just in case you donÂ´t already know that, IÂ´m challenged when it comes to computers. is there an EASY way to get a cool signature?


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 30, 2005)

I say you should just go with tonitags.. there's so many other designs on that website. All you do is fill out the form they provide and you don't have to be a member. I searched for tags all over the internet and this one was the only working website that I found. I would love to know if anyone else knows of any other ones!


----------



## Andi (Aug 30, 2005)

yeah I think IÂ´m gonna go for tonitags. canÂ´t wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 30, 2005)

I have one from Toni tags too! She has great ideas...soooo many to choose from!


----------



## Laura (Aug 31, 2005)

Get a ToniTag Andrea





PS. Cali,how come your tag doesnt have "tonitags" underneath it?? Just curious!


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Get a ToniTag Andrea




PS. Cali,how come your tag doesnt have "tonitags" underneath it?? Just curious!


I wasn't using that one



This is it....


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How do you post them at the bottom of your pages?

I tried to copy mine and paste it, and it didn't work. I also had a problem copying and pasting a picture into a new thread. I usually and quite computer savvy, I must be doing something wrong.





Thanks for any suggestions.

Jen


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Hi Girls,
How do you post them at the bottom of your pages?

I tried to copy mine and paste it, and it didn't work. I also had a problem copying and pasting a picture into a new thread. I usually and quite computer savvy, I must be doing something wrong.





Thanks for any suggestions.

Jen

HI Jen,

I actually just learned how to do that..you need to get an account at a site like photobucket.com and upload your pictures. Then they give you a link to copy and paste for forums. Hope this helps.


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 31, 2005)

aaah, okay. I have yahoo photo's, would that be the same? Boy that's a real pain in the rear. You can't just download from your harddrive eh? Oh well, I'll get this down pat. Thanks for the info.

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* HI Jen,I actually just learned how to do that..you need to get an account at a site like photobucket.com and upload your pictures. Then they give you a link to copy and paste for forums. Hope this helps.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* aaah, okay. I have yahoo photo's, would that be the same? Boy that's a real pain in the rear. You can't just download from your harddrive eh? Oh well, I'll get this down pat. Thanks for the info. No.. yahoo photo wouldn't work cuz they don't host pictures. You do need to sign up with photobucket.com or other image hosting website!


----------



## Laura (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Jen, you can always upload it in the MuT Image gallery (miscellaneous section) &amp; then that gives you 3 lines of different code. You can copy either of those in to your sig &amp; the tag should be there then!

Love your new tag Chrystal


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Laura &amp; Chrystal,

I did it...Whew HOOO!!!

But it has my whole name...I have to keep looking for Jen...in designs I like. I love this pink heart design. Thanks to both of you!!! I have my free account with photo bucket now!!!


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Hi Laura &amp; Chrystal,
I did it...Whew HOOO!!!

But it has my whole name...I have to keep looking for Jen...in designs I like. I love this pink heart design. Thanks to both of you!!! I have my free account with photo bucket now!!!





YAY!!



It's good to have an account at photobucket, use it for myspace, works well!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Love the siggies!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Marisol, I also noticed in another thread that Janelle has a new one by Toni too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep! I saw everyone elses, so I asked her for one too! lol



They're so cute!





Jen, you can also upload images to your notepad (in the 'edit my notepad" section) and then cut/paste it from there to the post. Adding images as attachments can be done with the "manage my attachments" button at the bottom of the reply screen. This won't work for signatures though. HTH!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 1, 2005)

They are so pretty!!





I want to request one, but I think I have to try back on September 22?


----------

